# What is this?



## sculver (Apr 7, 2022)

Local seller has this for sale. Anyone recognize the bike?


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 7, 2022)

looks like one of those pre war Schwinn straightbar's, with a different fork.

However, it is very likely that I am wrong, as I don't know a lot about Schwinn's.


----------



## JRE (Apr 7, 2022)

Mud thirties achwinn straight bar. I'd be snatching that up quick.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 7, 2022)

sculver said:


> Local seller has this for sale. Anyone recognize the bike?
> 
> View attachment 1602415



Late 1930's schwinn from what i can tell with an incorrect fork but a handful of really cool parts.  Ide snag it depending on the cost...


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Apr 7, 2022)

Oh baby...I need that rack ! (and the chain guard)


----------



## Jcv56 (Apr 7, 2022)

sculver said:


> Local seller has this for sale. Anyone recognize the bike?
> 
> View attachment 1602415



I need that rear rack!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## tacochris (Apr 7, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1602418



O yeah....my thoughts.  Move in silence....


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2022)

Ask questions AFTER it's in your possession. You've been a member since 2011. That should be more than enough time to learn that ANYTHING that looks REMOTELY like this should be snagged up IMMEDIATLY! Especially for the initial asking price.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 7, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Ask questions AFTER it's in your possession.



number one rule of bike club.  haha


----------



## Jcv56 (Apr 7, 2022)

sculver said:


> Local seller has this for sale. Anyone recognize the bike?
> 
> View attachment 1602415



Where’s it located? Hehehe


----------



## sculver (Apr 7, 2022)

Heh, I knew I didn't have a chance getting this one.  The original ad received a ton of responses.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 7, 2022)

sculver said:


> Heh, I knew I didn't have a chance getting this one.  The original ad received a ton of responses.



Ive missed killer bikes too.....all it does it fuel you up and make you more dangerous on the next one that pops up.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Apr 7, 2022)

sculver said:


> Heh, I knew I didn't have a chance getting this one.  The original ad received a ton of responses.



Just so we can all feel bad and our day can only get better, what was the asking price ?


----------



## tacochris (Apr 7, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Just so we can all feel bad and our day can only get better, what was the asking price ?



just gotta dig that knife in eh?  haha


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 7, 2022)

A diamond in the rough for sure!


----------



## sculver (Apr 7, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Just so we can all feel bad and our day can only get better, what was the asking price ?



Still for sale, but seller is researching prices.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Just so we can all feel bad and our day can only get better, what was the asking price ?



$50


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Apr 7, 2022)

Well this has been fun, but you know what...It's the first 70 degree day this year in Tacoma and  Pam, myself, Gary Mr. Skid king and maybe a few others are going to the waterfront for a ride and lunch. Life is good.


----------



## Jcv56 (Apr 7, 2022)

sculver said:


> Still for sale, but seller is researching prices.



Offer a good price before it’s gone!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2022)

Jcv56 said:


> Offer a good price before it’s gone!



Too late


----------



## sculver (Apr 7, 2022)

Jcv56 said:


> Offer a good price before it’s gone!



I think it's too late for me on this one.


----------



## mrg (Apr 7, 2022)

Is that a tall frame!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2022)

mrg said:


> Is that a tall frame!



Looks like a shorty to me


----------



## mrg (Apr 7, 2022)

Definitely not a shorty except maybe for you Mike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2022)

mrg said:


> Definitely not a shorty except maybe for you Mike!
> View attachment 1602466



Maybe an 18"? Don't the 20" frames have a funky angle to them?


----------



## Kato (Apr 7, 2022)

@coryplayford_2009

@OZ1972


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2022)

Did anybody notice the stem?
😎


----------



## tacochris (Apr 7, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Did anybody notice the stem?
> 😎



Lol I did....I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me but now that someone else sees it.....guess I was right.  haha


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Did anybody notice the stem?
> 😎


----------



## sculver (Apr 7, 2022)

yes, it's a tomahawk stem


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 7, 2022)

Yeah.  They have a bidding war going.

From yard bike to farm gold...

Good luck.  Tried to snag it at 730 this morning. 

She replied they're waiting a couple days since there's a bidding war.

Good luck


----------



## sculver (Apr 7, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> Yeah.  They have a bidding war going.
> 
> From yard bike to farm gold...
> 
> ...



I was late when I saw it at 9:30am.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 7, 2022)

She hasn't sold it yet.

Bid.

Run it up so the buyer doesn't out the next one...lol

Marketplace is the new eBay without fees.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 7, 2022)

it's nice yard art for sure!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 8, 2022)

embarrassing for bicycle people everywhere.


----------



## AndyA (Apr 9, 2022)

Cousin Sculver:
So, tell us if you bought it. Your secret is safe with us.


----------



## Robert Troub (Apr 9, 2022)

sculver said:


> Heh, I knew I didn't have a chance getting this one.  The original ad received a ton of responses.



Exactly.....the problem now is the seller knows zero about old bikes, and enough clowns have told her it's worth BIG $$$$.....so it's currently in limbo.....


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 9, 2022)

Robert Troub said:


> Exactly.....the problem now is the seller knows zero about old bikes, and enough clowns have told her it's worth BIG $$$$.....so it's currently in limbo.....



That's the problem with the internet.

Before the first offer over her low asking price...she would have given it away for $50.

If there wasn't a Facebook or Craigslist you could have had it free on trash night.


----------



## Robert Troub (Apr 9, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Just so we can all feel bad and our day can only get better, what was the asking price ?



Listed @ 50.00.......current price unknown


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 9, 2022)

Robert Troub said:


> Listed @ 50.00.......current price unknown



Has 36 saves in the listing.  So she must be busy trying to figure out what offers are real or fake now.


----------

